# Breeding Kribs...?



## Buchy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Recently the gf bought 2 kribensis for her aquarium.

30gal:
3 gold barbs
10 neon tetra
1 blue gouramis
2 angle fish

I was over there today and noticed both male and female doing their mating calls, of violently shaking near one another, in one of the fake wooden logs. The tank is currently using small rocks for the substrate. Is it even possible that the kribs will breed in this tank? I hear they really like sand substrate and more of a cave as opposed to a tube. If they do breed is the rest of my gf's tank in danger? The male has recently started to chase the barbs and the tetras whenever they come close to this log. Should I rehome these asap, or should I wait to see if they even breed and cause a problem?

Thanks for the help.


----------

